# question about shrimps



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

hi everyone i have a 26gal bowfront tank that i have firered & cherry shrimp living in right now & i just bought a 20gal long to rehome them into but my question is can CRS & CBS be housed with them? or would i need a devider as i want to try my hand at breeding CRS or CBS not sure yet what one of the 2 as i like them both . i can only have 2 tanks in my apartment and i already have a 55gal set up with kribs & congo's in it 
if any one can help that would be nice 
also anyone know where to get some CRS or CBS as i cant find any here in abbotsford


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

You can definitely keep CRS or CBS with PFR and cherries. They prefer different water parameters, but it is possible to find a happy medium and have both populations breeding. I have this happening in my Fluval Edge. The CBS and CRS will interbreed with each other, but not with the cherries or PFRs. 

I have loads of CBS, but I'm a long way away in North Van. You could always try Canadian Aquatics or EbiKen or order online at ShrimpFever.com, if you can't find a local sponsor or hobbiest who can get you what you need. 

Hope this helps,
Rob


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They can live in the same tank as the PFR\cherries. Cherries strive in a variety of parameters, so I'd slowly adjust them to your ideal target of what the cbs\crs would prefer. I'm pretty sure they crs\cbs will cross breed though, so you may just want to decide which one you'd like to have instead of both.


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

ok thank you both for the help on my question  
i was worried they would breed with the cherry/firereds if put in the same tank  now just to pick what ones i like best out of the 2 kinds


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

CRS/CBS interbreeding isn't necessarily a bad thing. You could keep both in the same tank. Depending on genetics a CBS x CRS could give CRS, CBS or even golden bee offspring. The black colouring seems to be dominant though, so if you do mix them you will probably end up with more CBS than CRS.


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

There are CBS CRS breeder there but they...are pricy comparing to RDM breeder.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Will These Shrimp Interbreed? .:. Information on keepign Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species in the same Aquarium without creating a Hybrid Shrimp


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

corrie said:


> also anyone know where to get some CRS or CBS as i cant find any here in abbotsford


Just like anyone living in the lower mainland both ebiken and the guys at canadian aquatics will head out east once in a while, just send them messages - fishing season is starting up afterall


----------

